# Peroneal Tendon Sheath Exploration



## orthopaedic01 (May 14, 2009)

The doc did a hardware removal from the lateral malleolus. He then opened the peroneal tendon sheath and explored the peroneal tendons. All were fine. How would I code the tenotomy of this area?


----------



## mbort (May 14, 2009)

coder4lifeaugust said:


> The doc did a hardware removal from the lateral malleolus. He then opened the peroneal tendon sheath and explored the peroneal tendons. All were fine. How would I code the tenotomy of this area?




If this were all through the same incision, I would consider it incidental.

Mary, CPC, COSC


----------



## orthopaedic01 (May 14, 2009)

Here is what the note says:  An incision was made over the previous incision and dissection was carried directly down to the plate.  The plate was exposed as were all of the screws which were removed without difficulty.  The peroneal tendon sheath was then opened and the peroneal tendons were explored.  There was no evidence of synovitis.  The distal most portion of the sheath was left intact.   
Sound incidental to you, right?


----------



## mbort (May 14, 2009)

yes it does


----------

